# Fritz!Box 7240 Netzwerkdrucker



## ClouD361 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
Ich möchte gerne unseren Drucker (HP DeskJet D2360) im Netzwerk betreiben. Habe den USB Stecker in meine Fritz!Box 7240 gesteckt, aber das Gerät erkennt keinen Drucker. Da steht "kein Gerät angeschlossen". Firmware ist 73.04.87.

Ist der Drucker zu alt für die Box?

Liebe Grüße
Wolke


----------

